# Smaller Bag for 7D Mark II that doesn't look like a Camera Bag



## lunamare (Feb 5, 2015)

We're going to be going on vacation twice this year and I'd like to get a bag to carry just my 7D Mark II with the 18-135 lense on it. I have a larger Crumpler and a Lowepro Fastpack for when I want to carry all of my gear, but I'm looking for something that looks more like a purse that will fly under the radar when I carry it. Any ideas? I saw a couple of Jill-E bags but they look like I'd have to remove the lense and I don't want to deal with that. 

TIA!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 5, 2015)

First of all don't look for any type of camera bag. Camera bag manufacturers like to claim that they have models that don't look like camera bags, but they do.

Have you tried looking at military surplus? There are nice bags with the trendy grungy look that don't look like anything other than an old military type bag. A few inserts and it might be an inexpensive option for you. 

The thing to do is imagine what type of bag, would a person like you in the location you intend on going would be carrying if they were not a photographer? That's the bag you want to get. Blending in is the key. 

There are some exercise/sports type bags that could also work. Anything but a bag made by a camera bag company. ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

If you're just carrying a camera with a single lens, consider a soft cooler / insulated lunch bag. Don't laugh. I can't remember where I read it, but people aren't likely to steal something that looks like your lunch


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> If you're just carrying a camera with a single lens, consider a soft cooler / insulated lunch bag. Don't laugh. I can't remember where I read it, but people aren't likely to steal something that looks like your lunch


I do that all the time... with a 1/2 litre water bottle stuck in the outside mesh and a sandwich in the front pocket....


----------



## Hannes (Feb 5, 2015)

The f-stop bags might fit the bill. Discreet and good protection


----------



## lunamare (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. The first trip is Paris and the second is Bermuda. "Grunge" really isn't my style. Several years ago, I found an adorable little shoulder bag at a camera shop (no longer selling cameras or gear - wahhh!). It was just big enough for my XTi with the battery grip and a Sigma 18-250. It looked like a canvas messenger bag but much smaller, purse size. I loved it, but of course I tried to stuff too much in with it and eventually ripped it. I'm not planning on putting a battery grip on the 7D so it's much smaller than my other camera. I was hoping I could find something cute that looks like a purse to use.


----------



## TeT (Feb 5, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > If you're just carrying a camera with a single lens, consider a soft cooler / insulated lunch bag. Don't laugh. I can't remember where I read it, but people aren't likely to steal something that looks like your lunch
> ...



Lands end makes a bag that is perfect for camera + L zoom lens with pocket that holds my filters and extra batteries.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

I use a thinktank retrospective series bag, it slightly inconspicuous but the thickness of the back gives it away. A billingham bag would probably be more incognito or the cooler idea from Macguyver.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 5, 2015)

http://tacticalgear.com/propper-ots-xl-bag-olive?gclid=CKmfy-n5y8MCFcsjgQod8HYAVA#/18374/660/1

There are others too -- not sure what kind of 'fashion look' you're after, but lots of traveling folks carry a military surplus gear bag because it's strong, weather resistant, and looks unlike a camera bag. PLUS, this one wraps over a shoulder, so will be difficult to 'grab and run' ... Something smaller might be a mask bag -- which I carry, with miscellaneous traveling gear, tooth brush, medication, odds and ends, and it hangs over my shoulder and wraps under my arm. No one can grab it either. Very strong fabric as well.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 5, 2015)

Why don't you get one of those large neoprene camera/lens covers and then put your camera with this case on it in a regular large purse or structured tote bag? I do this myself all the time. There are so many large and stylish purses on the market these days that finding one that fits your needs and style and budget shouldn't be a problem. You could also use a large camera wrap but the neoprene cover won't take up as much room. Here's a link to what I'm talking about:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Neoprene-SLR-Covers/ci/4456/N/4232860888

Vivid
aka Carol


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 6, 2015)

Consider one of the messenger style bags from Timbuk2: 
http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-slr-camera-case-messenger-bag/144.html#/dwvar_144-4-6061_size=3&dwvar_144-4-6061_color=6061
Or, they sell just the insert portion and you can put it into whatever bag you'd like (obviously assuming it fits).
http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-camera-insert/869.html?dwvar_869_size=3
I have a standard Timbuk2 messenger bag in small size with the Snoop insert. It holds gripped body w/24-105 plus my 100-400 zoom and a flash. I got a regular bag only 'cuz there were more color choices. XS should fit what you want to carry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi lunamare. 
I use an army surplus bag, thick canvas, in good clean condition, shoulder strap, 2 internal soft compartments one that holds a 550EX and stofen and the other is flat when I fit the body and Sigma 17-70, I think the spare length would allow for something like your 18-135 lens. It had three buckles sewn on the outside, the centre one has a loop strap, the other 2 were at an angle, I carefully unpicked the angled ones but left the middle one just in case I found a use for it, I haven't yet and will probably remove that one too, gives a very discreet camera bag. Protection/padding is provided by old socks at present but will probably be some foam type insert. 
Bear in mind that discreet camera bags have their cover blown during access, being seen loading or removing your camera will always give the game away! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 6, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> Consider one of the messenger style bags from Timbuk2:
> http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-slr-camera-case-messenger-bag/144.html#/dwvar_144-4-6061_size=3&dwvar_144-4-6061_color=6061
> Or, they sell just the insert portion and you can put it into whatever bag you'd like (obviously assuming it fits).
> http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-camera-insert/869.html?dwvar_869_size=3
> I have a standard Timbuk2 messenger bag in small size with the Snoop insert. It holds gripped body w/24-105 plus my 100-400 zoom and a flash. I got a regular bag only 'cuz there were more color choices. XS should fit what you want to carry.



I was going to suggest the Snoop insert and you could probably put it in different bags. Fior me the Snoop and a Timbukt2 bag or a small Billingham would be the best.


----------



## gregorywood (Feb 6, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> Consider one of the messenger style bags from Timbuk2:
> http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-slr-camera-case-messenger-bag/144.html#/dwvar_144-4-6061_size=3&dwvar_144-4-6061_color=6061
> Or, they sell just the insert portion and you can put it into whatever bag you'd like (obviously assuming it fits).
> http://www.timbuk2.com/snoop-camera-insert/869.html?dwvar_869_size=3
> I have a standard Timbuk2 messenger bag in small size with the Snoop insert. It holds gripped body w/24-105 plus my 100-400 zoom and a flash. I got a regular bag only 'cuz there were more color choices. XS should fit what you want to carry.


+1

I'm a big fan of the Timbuk2 product line going way back to the early '90s. I have an XS messenger with the snoop insert and it is perfect for carrying just a body with a lens attached - all the way up to the 70-200mm will fit longways. Attach a smaller lens and you can easily carry a second lens and/or a flash.


----------



## surapon (Feb 6, 2015)

lunamare said:


> We're going to be going on vacation twice this year and I'd like to get a bag to carry just my 7D Mark II with the 18-135 lense on it. I have a larger Crumpler and a Lowepro Fastpack for when I want to carry all of my gear, but I'm looking for something that looks more like a purse that will fly under the radar when I carry it. Any ideas? I saw a couple of Jill-E bags but they look like I'd have to remove the lense and I don't want to deal with that.
> 
> TIA!



Dear Friend Mr. lunamare
I use Coleman Softside Cooler Bag = Less than $20 US Dollars, Water Proof, + Cold or Heat Proof, But Some Robber will rob you, because he/ She might want BEERS in that Cooler.
Yes, I use mine every time that I walk alone in the Dark.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.coleman.com/product/16-can-cooler-blue/3000001313?contextCategory=8515#.VNQhKi53GVo

And This One can use as the Chair too.

http://promo.vistaprint.com/product/deluxe-cooler-chair/P59YWQ9K2


----------



## lunamare (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the great ideas! I'm going to check out those neoprene wraps and the Timbuk2 inserts. That might be the best way to go. Then I could use my regular tote bag or larger purse to conceal it. My Crumpler pretty much already looks like a messenger bag, so, I'd rather not go that route again unless it was much smaller. Which is another option, going with a smaller Crumpler. 

I purchased a Jill-e Swing bag for DD for Christmas. It has more than enough room in it for her T5 with the kit lense and her extra cards, etc. She can still fit tons of stuff in there (for a 13yo this is huge) Plus it doesn't look like a geeky camera bag (which she wouldn't have used) 

DH does not understand the obsession with camera bags (or purses for that matter)


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 9, 2015)

look at the naneu pro lima - inexpensive, well padded, with extra pockets for charger, cords, ipod, flash cards.


----------

